# Heat + Warre/top bar hive



## tylerdejong (Apr 19, 2014)

I live in a very hot location (105 +/- daily for the past month, should be in the high 90s soon) and I'm concerned about how the combs might hold when full of honey. Is it common for combs full of honey to break when very hot? I actually haven't yet experienced bearding on the hive, I've been keeping a ventilation rim on it and it's in shade all day (with plenty of wind, I know its undesirable but I felt it would be unbearable if they were to be in a location with dead, hot air.) I also witnessed bees pushing drones out of the hive, would this be because they're experiencing a dearth? I stopped feeding the hive last week and I had been feeding them for a while to get them strong but would the sudden lack of feed make them start lowering their numbers? I live in a suburban area and theres a lot of flowers around the place.


----------



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

Been in Texas and it is the hottest place I've ever been. Hotter than Australia. 

In the shade and with the ventilation rim you should be right. Get a luggage scale and check the weight to decide if you need to feed or not. Don't know your winters but the hive (without roof) should weigh more than 35 kg or 75 pounds to get it through an European like winter.


----------

